# 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer



## Flick (9 Sep 2006)

has anyone had any problems trying to sign up to this offer through screenclick?  

When i click on the 'sign up now' link it just refreshes the current page!! 

i've followed the instructions and gone through the o2 website but its still the same problem.

would it be a problem with my computer? i've turned off the firewall but doen't seem to make a difference.


----------



## rkeane (9 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie 1C DVD rentals offer*

sounds like a pop up blocker problem.  look underneath the address bar and you should see a message.


----------



## Flick (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie 1C DVD rentals offer*

Not that either. allowed pop ups but still refreshing same page


----------



## Decani (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie 1C DVD rentals offer*

If the boards.ie feedback is anything to go by you're not missing much. The selection of movies is poor and the turnaround isn't great either.


----------



## Humpback (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie 1C DVD rentals offer*



Decani said:


> If the boards.ie feedback is anything to go by you're not missing much. The selection of movies is poor and the turnaround isn't great either.


 
I'm on this. Turnaround isn't too bad, but I haven't received anything inside my top 10 picks since I've joined (6-7 DVDs so far).


----------



## Cyrstal (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

Have to agree with ronan_d_john - you're not missing much!!   I have received 8 DVDs, only 1 from top 10(and this was not a recent film)

Turnaround was slow a couple of times, they received dvd on a Friday, and didn't dispatch a new one until Monday....


----------



## NorfBank (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

Have to disagree, with them about a year and although I have had to wait for my number 1 pick on some occasions, there are enough decent films that I haven't seen that they sent in the interim to keep me amused.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

My experience is different.

I have received 2 so far and both were, at the time of despatch, #1 in my wishlist. And both are recent releases.

I still wouldn't be interested in paying €14.99 per month at the end of this offer, but for 1c it's good value.


----------



## kramer2006 (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

ScreenClick's service is appalling. I cancelled my subscription a few weeks ago because of shoddy customer service, frequently receiving damaged DVDS and most importantly, no DVDs arriving when I have a FULL wishlist! They just don't have the stock to meet their requirements. Looks like a bit of a bargain-basement operation to me.

Search for "ScreenClick" on AAM, there are many posts dealing with their lack-lustre service (my own included!)

K.


----------



## carpedeum (12 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

I have been using Screenclick under the 1cent offer. I find them very efficient, though it is  difficult to turn around more than two a week!  

Today, at Connolly Station, guys dressed as Superman were handing out flyers for http://www.moviestar.ie which will be a better deal (€9.99 per month) than Screenclick when the 1cent offer ends on 30/09/06.  They are also offering a free DVD player! Then again, customer service is essential in this market. Has anyone got feedback on them?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Yes - there is at least one other thread dealing with _moviestar _on _AAM_. Use the search to find it.


----------



## Polo-Boy (13 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*



carpedeum said:


> I have been using Screenclick under the 1cent offer. I find them very efficient, though it is difficult to turn around more than two a week!


 
You are doing well to turn around 2 a week. I find it difficult to turn around more than 1 a week even when I return the dvd the following day. And I have noticed Screenclick getting slower as the offer goes on.


----------



## Humpback (13 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*



carpedeum said:


> Today, at Connolly Station, guys dressed as Superman were handing out flyers for http://www.moviestar.ie which will be a better deal (€9.99 per month) than Screenclick when the 1cent offer ends on 30/09/06. They are also offering a free DVD player! Then again, customer service is essential in this market. Has anyone got feedback on them?


 
There's another thread ongoing on AAM now about moviestar. And more again on boards.ie.

Both seeming to recommend staying away from moviestar.


----------



## Deisce (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

I think moviestar was set up by those two brothers in their twenties that set up that dodgy premium rate "prize" phone lines that got banned from trading their business in Britain

[broken link removed]


----------



## ljglitter (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*

I've been using moviestar.ie and they are very efficient, getting my dvd's in time, and really good value.  I have at one time or another been signed up to all the online DVD stores and have found them to be the best. 

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Humpback (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: 02.ie €0.01 DVD rentals offer*



ljglitter said:


> I've been using moviestar.ie and they are very efficient, getting my dvd's in time, and really good value. I have at one time or another been signed up to all the online DVD stores and have found them to be the best.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth.


 
There's also discussions here and boards.ie regarding allegations that moviestar are using dvds for rentals that they've bought off the shelves, rather than purchased through the correct channels for rental purposes.


----------

